# What are you taking to sell at the Coasters Swap?



## Robertriley (May 1, 2017)

Hey guys, lets see a preview of what you are taking to the Coasters swap meet.


----------



## Robertriley (May 1, 2017)

Here's a few things I'm thinking about taking


----------



## Robertriley (May 1, 2017)

I may bring down thes tires along with a couple more pairs of OG tire that I won't use.


----------



## barneyguey (May 1, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Hey guys, lets see a preview of what you are taking to the Coasters swap meet.



What is the Coasters swap meet? Thanks, Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> What is the Coasters swap meet? Thaks, Barry



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cy...-sunday-ride-may-7th-2017.108223/#post-722510


----------



## barneyguey (May 1, 2017)

Thank you very much.! Barry


----------



## Robertriley (May 1, 2017)

I have A couple of drops center rims which were painted silver over white pinstripes and  Silver over chrome.  Heck,  I would even sell the 1930s Western Union bike rack if the money was right ...lol


----------



## jacob9795 (May 2, 2017)

Is anyone interested in a 1940-41 complete Girls Hawthorne Comet? It's a rusty project but a good start. No original paint left, it will need to be restored. The original tank is too rusted but I have a replacement. The rim whoops are severely pitted but I have rechromed original dropcenters complete with spokes/nipples. The front lamp will need a weld repair. Lastly, the stem was seized so I cut it off during disassembly; the rest still needs to be removed. I have an original replacement stem. If no interest, I won't bring it with me this Sunday. Please send a PM of any interest to me please. Asking $250 for everything.
-JG


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 2, 2017)

Experimental Shur-Spins, some Monocoupes, Hula Girls, Handsome Devils, Door Bells and a few small things.


----------



## Aussie (May 2, 2017)

I'm looking for a iver stem & BB if anyone brings one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Is anyone interested in a 1940-41 complete Girls Hawthorne Comet? It's a rusty project but a good start. No original paint left, it will need to be restored. The original tank is too rusted but I have a replacement. The rim whoops are severely pitted but I have rechromed original dropcenters complete with spokes/nipples. The front lamp will need a weld repair. Lastly, the stem was seized so I cut it off during disassembly; the rest still needs to be removed. I have an original replacement stem. If no interest, I won't bring it with me this Sunday. Please send a PM of any interest to me please. Asking $250 for everything.
> -JG
> 
> View attachment 460174
> ...



Are those blunts?


----------



## jacob9795 (May 2, 2017)

Lol!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 2, 2017)

I'll have some of John's goodies and miisc. The cream side walls on his new tires is killer!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 2, 2017)

Got nuthin to sell but I'm set up to buy:





...and I'm gettin there early too so look out


----------



## Krakatoa (May 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Got nuthin to sell but I'm set up to buy:







Looks like enough for your lunch and an ice cream sandwich!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 2, 2017)

God I love WWII surplus!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I'll have some of John's goodies and miisc. The cream side walls on his new tires is killer!
> 
> View attachment 460326
> 
> ...



Any Colson Commander fender braces in there??


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2017)

Mike, do you still want the girls Rollfast? @fordmike65


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> God I love WWII surplus!
> 
> View attachment 460497
> 
> View attachment 460498



I could you a few of those


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 2, 2017)

Brass conduit 1/4 inch for single wire system.


----------



## spoker (May 3, 2017)

i know,lets get some ppl to show there swap stuff ahead of time so we can buy it b4 the regular buyers get a chance at it,reminds me of the bottom feeders that show up here in the middle of the night with flash lights making insulting offers for your stuff


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Any Colson Commander fender braces in there??




No braces in there


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2017)

I'm bringing this original black paint Pilot asking $550
Maybe trade?


----------



## jacob9795 (May 3, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Is anyone interested in a 1940-41 complete Girls Hawthorne Comet? It's a rusty project but a good start. No original paint left, it will need to be restored. The original tank is too rusted but I have a replacement. The rim whoops are severely pitted but I have rechromed original dropcenters complete with spokes/nipples. The front lamp will need a weld repair. Lastly, the stem was seized so I cut it off during disassembly; the rest still needs to be removed. I have an original replacement stem. If no interest, I won't bring it with me this Sunday. Please send a PM of any interest to me please. Asking $250 for everything.
> -JG
> 
> View attachment 460174
> ...




Why can't I edit my original post anymore?
"whoops"  to *hoops. Asking $200 OBO for the Hawthorne.

-JG


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 3, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I'm bringing this original black paint Pilot asking $5.50
> Maybe trade?
> View attachment 460539




How about a breakfast burrito at the Pike, and a cup of coffee at Portfolio?


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> How about a breakfast burrito at the Pike, and a cup of coffee at Portfolio?



I think thats at least $14


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I think thats at least $14



SOLD!


----------



## Robertriley (May 3, 2017)

Both of these are for sale and I will take them to the Coaster Swap Meet if they are paid for.  $175 for the girls and $650 for the boys


----------



## Robertriley (May 3, 2017)

Here a TOC seat for $100.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 3, 2017)

can't make it this time but, looking for these for my Mead Ranger...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2017)

A broken answering machine, empty VHS boxes, tupperware lids, sunfaded little tykes playhouse, new in box simulated wood grain toilet seat, 6 new in box schlage dead bolts brass finish (no keys.) Emerson digital  alarm clock (battery cover missing.) Box of 100 Somebody loves me in Califosnia T-shirts size small in pink.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 3, 2017)

Damn joe, I best be gettin there early befo all them goodies your bringin sells out!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2017)

I was thinking about getting into manufacturing battery covers for channel changers, alarm clocks, old toys etc. Theres nobody out there yo help me with my Emerson, hell! If it wasnt missing the battery cover I would keep it and try and trade it for a Bluebird.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2017)

Hell, if we can find a tweaker to buy it all, he can build a time machine and get us all the Bluebirds we want! 

Emerson alarm clock no longer for sale!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2017)

A lucky bloke is getting this!! This really makes me want to build a ship in a bottle.


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> How about a breakfast burrito at the Pike, and a cup of coffee at Portfolio?




I decided to bring this Schwinn New World girls bike too
Asking $225


----------



## bairdco (May 5, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> A broken answering machine, empty VHS boxes, tupperware lids, sunfaded little tykes playhouse, new in box simulated wood grain toilet seat, 6 new in box schlage dead bolts brass finish (no keys.) Emerson digital  alarm clock (battery cover missing.) Box of 100 Somebody loves me in Califosnia T-shirts size small in pink.




Don't forget the half empty bottle of Nu Finish car wax


----------



## bairdco (May 5, 2017)

I'm bringing umbrellas.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2017)

Probably bring my Crusty Merc. Its finally time to send it down the road


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Probably bring my Crusty Merc. Its finally time to send it down the road
> View attachment 462023






Take $200?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> Take $200?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 5, 2017)

Eleventeen dollars 
How about in Russian 

Elevekteen Dollarsk

Just throw in a "k" and its Russian 

HAhahhahahaahhahahaha


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Eleventeen dollars
> How about in Russian
> 
> Elevekteen Dollarsk
> ...



You're on a good one tonight aren't you Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 5, 2017)

Everyday! Ahahah


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Everyday! Ahahah




Every day is a funk day! That's fun in Russian.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 5, 2017)

AHahhaHahahHahhaahha


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 6, 2017)

Just finished up some custom painted Monocoupes. I will be bringing 8 of these, 8 hula girls, 8 custom shurspins  maybe some bombers if I can find some, (possibly behind my workbench.) a couple of satans, maybe more if I have time.


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Probably bring my Crusty Merc. Its finally time to send it down the road
> View attachment 462023



I didn't think you would brake up the pair....now you will only have your crusty underwear.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 6, 2017)

Bring a lot of good stuff and $$$$$ to buy stuff
On my way [emoji631]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 6, 2017)

You're an animal!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2017)

Some badges and other smalls. The same stuff I always pick up and bring home with me...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2017)

Another one that I'll bring if there's interest. Nice lady, but need to make room


----------



## Aussie (May 6, 2017)

What are you asking for her?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slick (May 6, 2017)

Do we get the early bird award?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 6, 2017)

Bringing this prewar DX and some other early bikes.  Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 6, 2017)

Any interest in this?
Chili not included


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 6, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Any interest in this?
> Chili not included
> 
> View attachment 462750 View attachment 462751




No Chile, No deal!


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2017)

I might bring a clean set of blue rims/tires/tubes and a ND 2sp.  Not sure what I'm going to ask because I'm contemplating using the 2sp on one of my bikes


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I might bring a clean set of blue rims/tires/tubes and a ND 2sp.  Not sure what I'm going to ask because I'm contemplating using the 2sp on one of my bikes


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2017)

Might bring a couple more nice ladies all serviced and ready to roll...













Ladies 45ish CWC. Completely gone through with very little drivetrain wear. Black out hubs and a smooth rider.


----------



## Robertriley (May 7, 2017)

On my way


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> On my way



Go back to sleep zzzzz..........


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 7, 2017)

Make sure someone takes a bunch of pictures ...especially close ups of prices and if the item is still avail after the swap...


----------

